# Authorised free camping spots?



## TravellingGuys

Hey all,

We are into the third day of our first trip of the year staying a spot in Helmsley, this is the first spot we have ever stayed at in the UK that has officially allowed free overnight night camping for motorhomes.

Does anyone know of any other UK spots that rather than turning the blind eye actually openly allow overnight stays?


----------



## jann

Hawick in Scotland


----------



## Sharon the Cat

*Powys - Wales*

Overnight parking is free from 6pm until 8am, as with all car parks in Powys, parking for caravans and motorhomes is on a one night in seven basis.


----------



## jann

The car parks in Powys started charging again for overnighting a couple of years ago, so check the council website. At least they allow it for one night in Seven. We've not used any for a couple of years but have spent a quiet night at Welshpool on a couple of occasions


----------



## jann

Also Bury St Edmunds in Suffolk, again check the council website for any changes.
There are a few towns in Yorkshire which allow it for a charge. 
I think Helmsley is free overnight.


----------



## Fisherman

Sad really that we can count them on one hand.

Things have to change over here, but well done Hawick nice carpark, and forward thinking, much appreciated.


----------



## antiquesam

Skipton, but the starlings are doing a murmuration over the designated parking spots so it can be messy.


----------



## caledonia

Aviemore, Lochinver, Rothiemurcus, Harris to name but a few.


----------



## Deleted member 5816

Is this the council making a point I wonder.

Alf




antiquesam said:


> Skipton, but the starlings are doing a murmuration over the designated parking spots so it can be messy.


----------



## caledonia

Fisherman said:


> Sad really that we can count them on one hand.
> 
> Things have to change over here, but well done Hawick nice carpark, and forward thinking, much appreciated.



Hawick might look a nice spot next to the river but the bored teenagers and the locals at pub kicking out time can get a bit excited. Lots of nicer places to stay in the tweed valley.


----------



## Deleted member 74361

Herefordshire CC website used to list CPs where o'night was permitted. I cannot remember if free or charged.

Geoff


----------



## Sharon the Cat

nicholsong said:


> Herefordshire CC website used to list CPs where o'night was permitted. I cannot remember if free or charged.
> 
> Geoff



These days they probably charge £50 a night if parking in Hereford itself is anything to go by.


----------



## Sharon the Cat

nicholsong said:


> Herefordshire CC website used to list CPs where o'night was permitted. I cannot remember if free or charged.
> 
> Geoff



Well I never, quite good information here.


----------



## Fisherman

caledonia said:


> Hawick might look a nice spot next to the river but the bored teenagers and the locals at pub kicking out time can get a bit excited. Lots of nicer places to stay in the tweed valley.



I have been told not to park there at weekends due to this.
but it is still good to see a council with forward thinking.

Did the Eldon Hills last year down that way, and parked up on a lovely spot for the night.
Up here we are lucky, plenty of good spots to camp up on for the night.


----------



## alcam

Fisherman said:


> I have been told not to park there at weekends due to this.
> but it is still good to see a council with forward thinking.
> 
> Did the Eldon Hills last year down that way, and parked up on a lovely spot for the night.
> Up here we are lucky, plenty of good spots to camp up on for the night.



Indeed . Used to live there and , back then , it was rough as a badgers a*se . From what I know things aren't too much better . During the week probably best


----------



## Fisherman

alcam said:


> Indeed . Used to live there and , back then , it was rough as a badgers a*se . From what I know things aren't too much better . During the week probably best



All of this aside alcam, at least they saw fit to treat us decently unlike many others, who see us as easy targets, and fair game for bans.


----------



## Deleted member 74361

Sharon the Cat said:


> Well I never, quite good information here.



Thanks for finding that.

If Herefordshire can have those policies and publish that sort of information why do other councils not do it?

Geoff


----------



## jann

caledonia said:


> Aviemore, Lochinver, Rothiemurcus, Harris to name but a few.



Where is the parking at Aviemore?


----------



## caledonia

jann said:


> Where is the parking at Aviemore?



The forestry commission are clamping down on parking and advise motorhomes to use the car park on the left just after Glenmore just as you head up the ski hill. You can also park at Loch An Eilein on the Rothiemucus estate and the ranger will charge you a small fee. Allt Mor. Carpark is the Aviemore FC carpark.


----------



## alcam

Fisherman said:


> All of this aside alcam, at least they saw fit to treat us decently unlike many others, who see us as easy targets, and fair game for bans.



Sorry you are totally correct . I wandered off topic a bit


----------



## mickymost

caledonia said:


> Hawick might look a nice spot next to the river but the bored teenagers and the locals at pub kicking out time can get a bit excited. Lots of nicer places to stay in the tweed valley.



Yes Caledonia we stayed in this Car Park on a weekday night last year and experienced the local Boy Racers till 3am in the morning.I realise each to their own and we all have our interests but when they are racing around driving everyone mad till the early hours then it gets a bit taxing and as you say there are nicer places in that area to stay...


----------



## mickymost

Sharon the Cat said:


> Well I never, quite good information here.



Thank you for that AND nothing stated about being able to sleep overnight being against the rules so Good on Hereford council!!!


----------



## TravellingGuys

Cheers for the replies I'll make a note of all the mentioned stops.

We've never really had any trouble and if asked to move it wouldn't be a massive deal but it was refreshing finding a spot that had signage allowing motorhomes instead of the "no overnight parking/sleeping". On that subject Seaton Carew and surrounding spots now have signs up.


----------



## caledonia

mickymost said:


> Yes Caledonia we stayed in this Car Park on a weekday night last year and experienced the local Boy Racers till 3am in the morning.I realise each to their own and we all have our interests but when they are racing around driving everyone mad till the early hours then it gets a bit taxing and as you say there are nicer places in that area to stay...



Have heard the local road pilots are keen on seeing who can doughnut closest to the motor home.


----------



## clf86ha

Glencaple, they have an honesty box for donations.


----------



## Fisherman

mickymost said:


> Yes Caledonia we stayed in this Car Park on a weekday night last year and experienced the local Boy Racers till 3am in the morning.I realise each to their own and we all have our interests but when they are racing around driving everyone mad till the early hours then it gets a bit taxing and as you say there are nicer places in that area to stay...



Sad thing Micky is you can only stay one night, and if one of us does something the locals or council don't approve of, we will probably be banned.

The boy racers, well their just letting of some steam, night after night after night.:lol-053:


----------



## Mick H

The council's around the Skipton area, seem more enlightened, than most areas. There are several that allow motorhomes to stay, overnight, albeit with a reasonable charge. Settle, is another town, in that area.
Others have posted a few, around the UK, that welcome us, although I'm surprised that no one has yet mentioned one that is, arguably, one of the best, and that is Canterbury New Dover Road, Park And Ride. Apart from not having Mains hookup, it's as good as many continental Motorhome Aires.
It is a dedicated motorhome parking area, with water and disposal facilities, as well as CCTV, for security. Plus, once you have got your ticket, you can use the bus, into Canterbury, as many times as you Like. Well worth a visit, if you are down that way.


----------



## Canalsman

mickymost said:


> Thank you for that AND nothing stated about being able to sleep overnight being against the rules so Good on Hereford council!!!



I have just checked Herefordshire Council's Off Street Parking Order. As usual this prohibits sleeping, camping or cooking in their car parks.


----------



## Jo001

Mick H said:


> The council's around the Skipton area, seem more enlightened, than most areas. There are several that allow motorhomes to stay, overnight, albeit with a reasonable charge. Settle, is another town, in that area.
> Others have posted a few, around the UK, that welcome us, although I'm surprised that no one has yet mentioned one that is, arguably, one of the best, and that is Canterbury New Dover Road, Park And Ride. Apart from not having Mains hookup, it's as good as many continental Motorhome Aires.
> It is a dedicated motorhome parking area, with water and disposal facilities, as well as CCTV, for security. Plus, once you have got your ticket, you can use the bus, into Canterbury, as many times as you Like. Well worth a visit, if you are down that way.


And you can get a decent meal in the pub just at the entrance too.


----------



## Rod

Can second the local council around Settle and Skipton several of the car parks have designated bays . They are listed on there web site.


----------



## Sharon the Cat

POI Admin said:


> I have just checked Herefordshire Council's Off Street Parking Order. As usual this prohibits sleeping, camping or cooking in their car parks.



Typical Hereford Council, give with one hand then take away with the other. I must remember to see if any notices are posted to that effect.


----------



## Fisherman

caledonia said:


> The forestry commission are clamping down on parking and advise motorhomes to use the car park on the left just after Glenmore just as you head up the ski hill. You can also park at Loch An Eilein on the Rothiemucus estate and the ranger will charge you a small fee. Allt Mor. Carpark is the Aviemore FC carpark.



Your knowledge of where to park in Scotland Caledonia is second to none.
From Hawick, to the top of our country and it’s islands you are a walking Scottish poi directory.
You don’t need the pois on here.

Thank you for all your information.


----------



## caledonia

Fisherman said:


> Your knowledge of where to park in Scotland Caledonia is second to none.
> From Hawick, to the top of our country and it’s islands you are a walking Scottish poi directory.
> You don’t need the pois on here.
> 
> Thank you for all your information.



I never use the poi’s. The adventure for us is exploring and finding nice places to stop and asking locals. Been camping in Scotland for as long as I can remember in tents caravans. Had my camper for seven years and it’s never left Scotland.


----------



## Fisherman

caledonia said:


> I never use the poi’s. The adventure for us is exploring and finding nice places to stop and asking locals. Been camping in Scotland for as long as I can remember in tents caravans. Had my camper for seven years and it’s never left Scotland.



my mate is just like you.
I mentioned we were heading for Stromeferry the other week, and he knew about the spot you pointed out on here were we spent our second night. He could even tell me about the road sign for Stromeferry that states 'no ferry'
He too started off with his tent (and he still does use his tent), but now he has a VW camper with a pop up roof.
He loves the bothies, and helps to maintain one on the isle of rhum.
He has 70 odd munroes left to do, but they are all miles away from his home, the VW camper will be getting well used to complete the munroes.

Keep up the great info Caledonia it's very much appreciated.


----------



## caledonia

Fisherman said:


> my mate is just like you.
> I mentioned we were heading for Stromeferry the other week, and he knew about the spot you pointed out on here were we spent our second night. He could even tell me about the road sign for Stromeferry that states 'no ferry'
> He too started off with his tent (and he still does use his tent), but now he has a VW camper with a pop up roof.
> He loves the bothies, and helps to maintain one on the isle of rhum.
> He has 70 odd munroes left to do, but they are all miles away from his home, the VW camper will be getting well used to complete the munroes.
> 
> Keep up the great info Caledonia it's very much appreciated.



Done a lot of Monroes mostly on a mountain bike. Stayed in both the bothies on Rum and done all the hills on Rum it’s a great wee Island but unfortunately you can’t take the camper over but staying in Kinloch Castle makes up for it. Your friend has good taste in vans I wouldn’t swap my T5 pop top for any motorhome.


----------



## Fisherman

caledonia said:


> Done a lot of Monroes mostly on a mountain bike. Stayed in both the bothies on Rum and done all the hills on Rum it’s a great wee Island but unfortunately you can’t take the camper over but staying in Kinloch Castle makes up for it. Your friend has good taste in vans I wouldn’t swap my T5 pop top for any motorhome.



I am considering a vw pop up and running it as our car giving us both options. 
But not for another couple of years.

Our mh is just under 6m I don’t believe in driving anything bigger than we need, and we get on the ferries for the same as a car, and parking is a bit easier. 

But we are all different, hence the massive choice of vehicles available.


----------



## jann

Cathie car park in Scotland is another place with motorhome places.No charge overnight.Day time charge depends on time of year


----------



## Tonybvi

jann said:


> Cathie car park in Scotland is another place with motorhome places.No charge overnight.Day time charge depends on time of year



I suspect you mean Crathie car park.  Nice spot but take levellers as it’s pretty sloping!  If you stay there pop along to the Highlanders Bakehouse - best bread and croissants in the area.


----------



## wildebus

Fisherman said:


> Sad really that we can count them on one hand.
> 
> Things have to change over here, but well done Hawick nice carpark, and forward thinking, much appreciated.


I am pretty sure the main car park (canongate) in Jedburgh also has officially permitted campervan overnight parking.  
Always Motorhomes parked there and there are no parking charges at anytime.  (plus free wifi available).


----------



## deckboy

caledonia said:


> Hawick might look a nice spot next to the river but the bored teenagers and the locals at pub kicking out time can get a bit excited. Lots of nicer places to stay in the tweed valley.



*Disagree.*
We've been stopping there for quite a few years now either on our way south for the Channel Tunnel or homeward bound.
Never had problems in the car park and we always go to one of the nearest pubs and are welcomed back and asked all about our recent trips.
*Weel done the cooncil an' the guid fowk o' the toon.*


----------



## caledonia

deckboy said:


> *Disagree.*
> We've been stopping there for quite a few years now either on our way south for the Channel Tunnel or homeward bound.
> Never had problems in the car park and we always go to one of the nearest pubs and are welcomed back and asked all about our recent trips.
> *Weel done the cooncil an' the guid fowk o' the toon.*



Guess you’ve been lucky then.


----------



## Fisherman

deckboy said:


> *Disagree.*
> We've been stopping there for quite a few years now either on our way south for the Channel Tunnel or homeward bound.
> Never had problems in the car park and we always go to one of the nearest pubs and are welcomed back and asked all about our recent trips.
> *Weel done the cooncil an' the guid fowk o' the toon.*



I have to agree with Caledonia here deckboy. My friends spent a Friday  night there last year and never got to sleep till 4am.
Drunks were swearing and shouting abuse when the pub closed, then they were pestered by two boy racers.

But yes well done Hawick council for doing the right thing by us, if only others showed the same attitude.


----------



## Deleted member 74361

I find there are loads of villages which do not have any parking restrictions.

I just try not to park in front of somebody's windows. Usually quite possible if there are flank walls around corners or if there are  high-walled/hedged gardens behind which the MH is out of sight or at the end of the village beyond the houses.  
The occupants of the cemetery never object either

Geoff


----------



## wildebus

Fisherman said:


> I have to agree with Caledonia here deckboy. My friends spent a Friday  night there last year and never got to sleep till 4am.
> Drunks were swearing and shouting abuse when the pub closed, then they were pestered by two boy racers.
> 
> But yes well done Hawick council for doing the right thing by us, if only others showed the same attitude.



I would have to say that that carpark might be one of very few reasons to visit 'Hoik' (just putting it like that so anyone visting will know how to say it ) as it must be one of the most depressing places in the Borders 

But while I am mentioning Hawick, I will put a shoutout to an excellent company who are located on the Main Street -* Borders Leisure*  (used to be in Jedburgh near the Shell Station).  Good range of bits and pieces for Caravans and Motorhomes and great prices.  So if anyone is in the town, worth a drop in to the shop


----------



## jann

wildebus said:


> I am pretty sure the main car park (canongate) in Jedburgh also has officially permitted campervan overnight parking.
> Always Motorhomes parked there and there are no parking charges at anytime.  (plus free wifi available).



Although a lot of motorhomes use it, always used to have no overnighting, maybe changed


----------



## jann

Tonybvi said:


> I suspect you mean Crathie car park.  Nice spot but take levellers as it’s pretty sloping!  If you stay there pop along to the Highlanders Bakehouse - best bread and croissants in the area.


Thanks, shouldn't rely on spellchecker!


----------



## wildebus

jann said:


> Although a lot of motorhomes use it, always used to have no overnighting, maybe changed


Ah ok.
Next time I am in Jed, I will make a point of checking for any signs and report back either way


----------



## dizzywolf

*Keeping an Eye*

I will be keeping an eye on this thread for UK motorhome spots.:dance:


----------



## wildebus

jann said:


> Although a lot of motorhomes use it, always used to have no overnighting, maybe changed


I said I would double-check on this when I was next in Jedburgh ....

Well, I was there this morning and the only relevant sign in the car park, both at the entrance and in various locations  within it are big signs saying that the parking is FREE.  I could see no signs with ANY* restrictions of any kind (vehicle types, sizes, weights, usage or hours) 


*I said "ANY restrictions"?  well, there is one restriction posted actually, so I will add this for completeness, not that it matters to anyone wildcamping in the carpark ...
If you have an Electric Vehicle and want to use one of the charging point spaces, you are limited to 45 minutes in that space and then have to move to a normal space if you want to stay in the carpark.


(don't like to leave a thread without the promised reply so came back specifically to post this update.  Bye Bye)


----------



## jeanette

We’ve seen a few Motorhomes parked in that car park and they were parked up for the night


----------



## Borders2

Not only Hawick but Jedburgh too. As for bored kids well there is the Callants position to consider around here and that keeps a lot of anti social behaviour at bay. 

B2


----------

